# Euro plugs



## SaffronEater (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking at some French camping sites in CampingCard ACSI, it states that most sites require *Europlugs* for the site sockets. Are these the same as normal French plugs with two pins and an earth socket hole in it, or is it some other plug?

Also, what is the max current the Europlug is capable of?

I have been sailing for a number of years, and have used 16A plugs in marina's, but have had to use a French type plug in one French marina - this of the two pins and one earth hole type.









This plug, marked Europlug, is only capable of 2.5A.









This French plug is marked as 10 - 16A at 250V.

What sockets/plugs are in use in some French sites?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This link may help

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-69029-electric-hookup-ehu.html


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

For older installations on French sites you will need one of these http://www.outdoorbits.com/continental-hook-up-adaptor-p-911.html to convert from the normal blue plug on your hookup lead. More and more sites are converting to the same fittings that we use in the UK so you just plug straight in. As long as you've got your hookup lead and the adapter then that should cover everything.


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Saffroneater,

A "Europlug" is the same type of fitting you are used to using while sailing, i.e. the large blue 3 round pin male plug you probably have on your m'home hookup cable. As philoaks says, that and a 2 pin adaptor will allow you to hookup at any French site. Just make sure you know how much power you have because, like marinas, the available amps can vary between 3, 6,10 and 15.

Bob


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

in addition make a short standard hood up cable up but wired in reverse as a few places have the wiring the wrong way round in france. not many but it caught me out last year a couple of times

Phill


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

drcotts said:


> in addition make a short standard hood up cable up but wired in reverse as a few places have the wiring the wrong way round in france. not many but it caught me out last year a couple of times
> 
> Phill


Am I right in thinking that this is only important if you have a UK made camper? Don't nearly all EU produced ones have all electrics with double pole switching anyway?

I might have the wrong end of the stick here. Is there another reason for checking polarity?

Dick


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > in addition make a short standard hood up cable up but wired in reverse as a few places have the wiring the wrong way round in france. not many but it caught me out last year a couple of times
> ...


There are many who argue that reverse polarity is not an issue for most modern vans. I don't claim to be an expert on this issue but here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-70164-polarity-testing-and-changeover-cables.html is a link that explains it all better than I can.

I hope that helps


----------

